# File every 3 months?



## sdrick (May 5, 2015)

I started driving in May but had not made over $500 after deductions (mileage) so I did not file my quarterly on july 15. I now owe and wish to file by Sept 15. I plan on getting professional help this first time. I logged my mileage from the begining and believe we deduct all mileage while app on. I know there are other deductions we can use, such as water, office supplys. My question is there anything we need from Uber. I know we get our 1099 at end of year.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

sdrick said:


> My question is there anything we need from Uber. I know we get our 1099 at end of year.


No, you do not need anything from Uber. But you can use the info on Uber's site to try and help estimate your income.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

You started driving in may, what is the total of fares shown on the driver dashboard 365 day view?

How many miles have you logged with the app on?

Any other 1099 income for 2015?

with that information, you will get better answers to the question.. you may not "owe" anything.


----------



## 1LIFE (Aug 24, 2015)

In my state of Washington...

When I first received my WA state business license... WA state said that I need to file quarterly. (every 3 months.)

But further investigation, I found this is ONLY for Business and Occupation taxes... meaning... if I had a business that sold goods, and I collected sales tax for each sale. (like any other brick and mortar business.)

Since we do not collect any B&O tax from any riders... we do not need to file quarterly anything.

I was able to send WA state a message that changed my online account so quarterly B&O taxes are not involved and therefore not necessary.

Only filing your IRS income tax (and self-employment tax if any, Medicare and Social Security) each year is mandatory. Just need to make sure you fill out the correct IRS forms for your state to file taxes.

(I am not an accountant or CPA... so someone please correct me if any of the above is not correct.)


----------

